
Broadcom's Flowdock, an enterprise messaging app, has been down for two days - jrwoodruff
http://status.flowdock.com/#day
======
jrwoodruff
Sounds like they've been leaking private conversations as well, Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=flowdock&src=typed_query](https://twitter.com/search?q=flowdock&src=typed_query)

